
What is the meaning of Object-Oriented Programming? - relaunched
http://userpage.fu-berlin.de/~ram/pub/pub_jf47ht81Ht/doc_kay_oop_en
======
mohsinr
TL;DR "OOP to me means only messaging, local retention and protection and
hiding of state-process, and extreme late-binding of all things."

